# Ramps



## morelmaniacmn

Anyone find any ramps yet??? If so what part of the state? thanks!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I have not checked. Seems too early yet. Let you know this weekend


----------



## btetzl50

Saw 1" leaves shooting up this week south of the TC.


----------



## gilbert801027

Yes, saw several yesterday just south of TCs. Weathers stays nice going to get some next weekend


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Yes they are comming up. One spot had 4"leaves. No fiddle heads yet.


----------



## sayvalleymaker

Finding them everywhere in Southern Ohio


----------



## twisted minds

Not Minnesotta, but right across the Mississippi in Wisconsin they're coming!


----------



## buckthornman

Beautiful!


----------



## Old Elm

Nice, " Twisted Minds", I have found from experience that Wisconsin Ramps always taste much better than Mn Ramps!!


----------



## stilz

Western Dakota County today.


----------



## mzter shroom

Minnesota ramps taste plenty good to me!!!


----------



## Old Elm

Ha Ha. I like Em all, especially when I Gig em off of private property.


----------



## buckthornman

Robert don't start that shit. Lmao... can't wait for some ramp soup! Bucky


----------



## mnmoreldude

I'm in Le Center and there are piles of ramps around, they're ready for picking


----------



## medicineman

morelmaniacmn said:


> Anyone find any ramps yet??? If so what part of the state? thanks!


Ramps are in abundance in the Spring Valley Area in Pierce County.


----------

